# Hey, is this dangerous?



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Just ran into this while walking the dog, it's about a block from my house, we call it the "illegal building" (guess why), didn't see it when I bought my house. Anyhow, we had some bad storms last night, trees everywhere, (family business generator transfer switch didn't work and blew a transformer, damaged the "main frame", 100 + trucks sitting all day today, expensive storm), when I first passed it before I went home to get my camera there were a bunch of kids out playing by it, you can see the lights are still on and one of them is still back there.











.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> Just ran into this while walking the dog, it's about a block from my house, we call it the "illegal building" (guess why), didn't see it when I bought my house. Anyhow, we had some bad storms last night, trees everywhere, (family business generator transfer switch didn't work and blew a transformer, damaged the "main frame", 100 + trucks sitting all day today, expensive storm), when I first passed it before I went home to get my camera there were a bunch of kids out playing by it, you can see the lights are still on and one of them is still back there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely not. I used wires like that as jump ropes when we where young and looked how I turned outarty:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

It seems a little weird to me because it appears as if the drop goes to the service mast above where those meters are in the picture. What supported SEC's before the storm or did the storm streeeeeeeeeetch the wires?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> It seems a little weird to me because it appears as if the drop goes to the service mast above where those meters are in the picture. What supported SEC's before the storm or did the storm streeeeeeeeeetch the wires?


The conduit goes up through the roof I think, then to the telephone pole that's laying across the parking lot. The pole that's down was on the left side of the lot.


.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Uuuuh, ain't no question in my mind,
that qualifies as dangerous!
Kids must be smarter than one might
think.
Did you call the POCO?
ConEd up there is it?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

neolitic said:


> Uuuuh, ain't no question in my mind,
> that qualifies as dangerous!
> Kids must be smarter than one might
> think.
> ...


Why call the POCO, everything is working fine. Actually I called the fire dept., the things been down since yesterday (I'm assuming, the storm was last night), there so much crap down here I'm sure POCO knows about it but I think it's way down the list. Yeah it's "We don't repair anything until it's completely broken, even if the transformer is oozing", ConEd.


.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> Why call the POCO, everything is working fine. Actually I called the fire dept., the things been down since yesterday (I'm assuming, the storm was last night), there so much crap down here I'm sure POCO knows about it but I think it's way down the list. Yeah it's "We don't repair anything until it's completely broken, even if the transformer is oozing", ConEd.
> 
> 
> .


Not their neighborhood,
not their kids.
Why should they care? :no:


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd sell my house and move before it gets you and your little dog too.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

So, Mickey, did they fix it yet?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

neolitic said:


> So, Mickey, did they fix it yet?


They are doing it right now, I just drove by there.


.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

excellencee said:


> I'd sell my house and move before it gets you and your little dog too.


The house is for sale, you interested? Careful what you say about the dog, she reads the board and isn't that easy going and quite sensitive about her height.


.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> The house is for sale, you interested? Careful what you say about the dog, she reads the board and isn't that easy going and quite sensitive about her height.
> 
> 
> .


I think he just wants to see you
click your 
Ruby Slippers! :laughing::laughing:

("You and your little dog too!")


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Is it power or cable?

If it were power I wouldn't want kids playing with it, but I wouldn't be concerned about it, it should be insulated


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

fungku said:


> Is it power or cable?
> 
> If it were power I wouldn't want kids playing with it, but I wouldn't be concerned about it, it should be insulated


It's electric.


.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

mickeyco said:


> It's electric..


...boogie woogie woogie.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> ...boogie woogie woogie.


Looks like they had a mojito party
on Sesame Street. :clap:

And md is pretty eclectic for a Dutchman.:laughing:


----------



## 1018 (Mar 13, 2008)

Something similar happened right down the street from where I was working, except it was right in the middle of the road. And all the illegals (Lawrence, Ma) where driving on the sidewalk to get past it. That is until the ice cream man came and snapped it, taking away an entire building's power. They weren't to happy. :laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

THAT'S where you live? I'll post some pics when Ol#2 finds the camera (I'm NOT buying any more!).


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Electric Slide... I can remember the warnings now. "Don't get out there if you don't know what you're doing!"

Sounds like they were from POCO, no?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> THAT'S where you live? I'll post some pics when Ol#2 finds the camera (I'm NOT buying any more!).


No, I'm a block away from that dump, didn't see it when I bought the house, it was a surprise, the bad kind. I live in the Flintstones old house:


----------



## pudge565 (Jan 26, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> Actually, that's secondary. Hardly an emergency enough for 911. Just use your noodle and stay away and report it to the power company. You don't need big brother to hold your hand on that one.


 
Accually the Fire Company is resposible for keeping the roadway free from hazards so yes that is something to call the fire company about. We get these kinds of calls all the time.


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> Accually the Fire Company is resposible for keeping the roadway free from hazards so yes that is something to call the fire company about. We get these kinds of calls all the time.


And we stand around looking good in our turnout gear and big boots while we wait for the power company to arrive. :thumbsup:


----------



## pudge565 (Jan 26, 2008)

jrclen said:


> And we stand around looking good in our turnout gear and big boots while we wait for the power company to arrive. :thumbsup:


Ain't that the truth. Gotta love the old gear that I have heavy as all ****.

But I'm just a junior tho so it don't matter much but hopfully I get better gear in a year ill be 18 in a year.


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> Ain't that the truth. Gotta love the old gear that I have heavy as all ****.
> 
> But I'm just a junior tho so it don't matter much but hopfully I get better gear in a year ill be 18 in a year.


Good for you Pudge. "We walk where the Devil dances" :thumbsup:


----------

